# Mystery in one room - play recommendation



## Checkov (Mar 6, 2014)

hi

i'm looking for a mystery thriller that takes place in one room, with less than 5 characters.

Like Deathtrap 

any ideas appreciated

tx!


----------



## Footer (Mar 6, 2014)

Dial M.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## balderson04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Five characters: Gaslight (aka Angel Street); Trifles (one act)


----------



## soundlight (Mar 6, 2014)

"Sleuth" by Anthony Shaffer. I think the set we built for it had some stairs, but there was just a landing at the top of them, not another room.


----------



## StradivariusBone (Mar 7, 2014)

"The Game's Afoot" by Ken Ludwig. It does require 8, not 5. It's a comedy thriller based on William Gillette, who played Sir Arthur Conan Doyle's Sherlock Holmes. Very funny, good twists, ok plot. Set is 2 story, but could be reworked to be simpler if needed.


----------

